

React.js Conf - peterhunt
http://conf.reactjs.com/

======
colinramsay
Really looking forward to this. Even although it's been nearly a year since
React was open sourced, I think it's only now that we're starting to
understand how it can help as an end-to-end solution in association with flux.
IMO a whole class of problems vanish with this approach, and in its place
there's an application with remarkable simplicity.

Flux+React gets out of the way and helps you think about the hard stuff.

What would I like to see next? React's API fully stablising, and Facebook's
Flux implementation being fleshed out in the way that Yahoo[1] and Reflux[2]
have. I'd like to see some high quality, real-world example applications of
the whole architecture.

At the moment I think there's a bit of confusion around the whole flux concept
which means that people think it's more complicated than it actually is. With
more implementations and community consensus that shouldn't last long.

I'd love to be able to spend time writing an ebook on the topic but I'm
already up to my eyeballs in "real" work!

Edit to say: one thing that was really interesting last year when react first
started making noise was Pete Hunt's demo of react on mobile [3]. It doesn't
seem like that got a lot of traction, and to be fair the last thing we need is
another mobile framework, but I think there's still a lot of exploration to be
done here.

[1] [https://github.com/yahoo/flux-examples](https://github.com/yahoo/flux-
examples) [2]
[https://github.com/spoike/refluxjs](https://github.com/spoike/refluxjs) [3]
[https://github.com/petehunt/react-touch/](https://github.com/petehunt/react-
touch/)

~~~
wildpeaks
I'm looking forward to see more about Flow because I think it will be a
stepping stone in ES6 going mainstream; 2015 will be an exciting year for
Javascript :)

~~~
colinramsay
Did you mean Flux or Flow? I can see a few things on "Flow" around but nothing
that matches very well.

~~~
wildpeaks
I meant Flow: this talk
([http://youtu.be/M8x0bc81smU?t=12m41s](http://youtu.be/M8x0bc81smU?t=12m41s))
from @scale has the best information about Flow so far.

So far, it sounds like a linter similar to JSHint as long as the codebase is
in ES6, with two ways to use it:

\- with regular javascript, it is already able to deduce some constraints from
the code itself

\- with additional type annotations (which is part of ES6, so you don't end up
with code that only Flow could use), it can test even more things.

------
peterjmag
Awesome! I'd love to attend, but I doubt my employer would spring for the
travel costs from Berlin. So... who wants to help me organize React.js Conf EU
next year? =)

On that note, do you guys plan to record the sessions?

~~~
vjeux
All the sessions will be recorded and put on youtube shortly after :)

------
cmwelsh
Please note they are accepting applications for presenter talks over the next
~20 days or so. You can apply using the linked form on the submission URL.

------
leesalminen
I'll be there...just have to convince the bosses to pay for it

------
lk145
Is the price listed anywhere?

------
zackify
Can't wait for this!

------
shripadk
awesome! can't wait!

~~~
zubairq
Looking forward to the videos of this. Made my own own React framework too:

[https://github.com/zubairq/coils](https://github.com/zubairq/coils)

